

DHH vs Eric Ries at leanca.mp in London  - bquinn
http://vimeo.com/11652479
David Heinemeier Hansson (in London) takes on Eric Ries (via Skype from California) in their first public appearance together, at Leancamp London (http://leanca.mp) on 10 May 2010. They entertainingly disagree on approaches to venture-funded startups, revenue generation and more... (and of course they agree on a lot too!)
======
nbashaw
I'd like this discussion a lot more if it weren't framed as a clash of two
sides. In a debate you're trying to win, but we're looking for the truth. Like
Eric says in the video, there's a lot that they agree on. Sure, conflict is
superficially interesting, but I think DHH plays it up too much and tried to
put on a show. I wish he would have been a little less hostile, it was
distracting.

To me, the most interesting part was at the end, when they started talking
about whether finding a business model is simple or complicated. For some it
is, for some it isn't. The discussion they have is enlightening.

~~~
nbashaw
The one argument that swayed me towards Eric Ries: "great and crap are
subjective terms"

------
dave1619
Great video. My summary, <http://wp.me/priSp-2o> .

